# To wrap or not to wrap



## Caspr21

How many of you guys are wrapping your arrows now? If you are what are the pros and cons of doing it?

I am thinking about doing it for the look of it, but the stuff I have been reading makes me a little worried about fletchings coming off to easy. 
I am also wondering if it affects arrow flight?


----------



## TSpecks

Wes, I thought you were talking about something else... Sorry i dont have an answer for you.:thumbup::thumbup: If it was me I wouldnt wrap


----------



## coachmo32

Its all personal opinion. I dont like them because it adds weight to the arrows.


----------



## PanhandleBob

These are my latest, for my new Z7Xtreme-tactical

Been shooting dipped or wrapped arrows for many years. I have always used fastset gel for my fletchings and have been using blazers the last 3 or 4 years. I have never had a problem with them coming off too easy. The look great! Depending on color, a better look at blood to determine how good a hit...they can be a pain at times to remove when you need to re-fletch.....

Never had a problem with flight....I guess if you're border line on spine it could though, but as long as your bow is tuned you should be good.

Got my wraps from http://www.arrowrap.com/ 

They have a custom tool and you can create your own.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Arrow wraps*

I have a Bitzenberger Jig, and fletch all of my arrows. A friend of mine who is starting his own wrap business, gave me a dozen wraps awhile back to try.
I did a color coordination of the arrows, labels, and fletching and they came out okay. 
I take Archery hunting seriously, and I take no chances with "goodies". Therefore, these are just for fun, and there won't be any Slick Tricks going on these.
fyi / They do add a small amount of weight, and I believe the wrap will be damaged in the event that you have to re fletch. my .02


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

No wrap  lol I just wanted to reply with a picture to show you what I'm doin this afternoon and make you a little jealous! Having the forum on my phone is fun haha


----------



## BOGIA

Hey,i think ive been in that tree before!!!


----------



## Barry Cole

ScullsMcNasty said:


> No wrap  lol I just wanted to reply with a picture to show you what I'm doin this afternoon and make you a little jealous! Having the forum on my phone is fun haha


Any luck Scully? Wes I bet they'll have a pink wrap for ya!!!


----------



## bigbulls

I wrap all of my arrows, usually with white, but always a very bright color and also suggest it to my customers. 

There are several benefits to using an arrow wrap.
#1. When you have to refletch it keeps you from damaging the carbon arrow when you scrape off the old glue since the glue isn't bonding to the carbon fibers. I've seen many an arrow damaged from scraping wrong, especially with the woven carbon arrows like the PSE's and the Carbon Express arrows. It also keeps you from damaging the camo finish if you are shooting camo arrows.

#2. It makes the arrow more visible in the woods when you have to find it. If you are secure in your manhood hot pink really shows up well in the woods when you are looking for your arrow.

#3. If you use a white wrap or white fletchings it makes determining the type of blood (lung, muscle, liver, etc...) or slime (guts) that is on your arrow and helps determine how soon you need to track the deer or if you need to leave it for several hours or over night.

#4. If you are border line on having a weak spined arrow it will only help if you add a wrap. If you add weight to the rear of the arrow it effectively stiffens the spine of the arrow. If you add weight to the front of the arrow it effectively weakens the spine of the arrow.


Affecting flight. A typical arrow wrap only weighs 11 grains. This equals about 4 - 5 fps decrease in speed. You won't notice this one bit in your trajectory. In fact, if you shoot an IBO weighted arrow (350 grains) at 330 fps and have it sighted in at 25 yards it will only make a half inch of difference at 40 yards if you add a wrap to the arrow. I don't know any hunter that is good enough to blame a half an inch on the wrap.

AS far as fletchings coming off of wraps this can be attributed to the person fletching the arrows and not the wrap. Vanes and feathers stick extremely well to wraps.

The only real down side to wraps is that you can't just refletch one vane with out damaging the wrap. If you need to refletch then you need to rewrap also. Of course, if you shoot at different spots instead of shooting 6 arrows into a 2" circle you won't damage as many vanes, wraps or arrows and you won't need to refletch nearly as often.


----------



## Kingfish750

I was going to post my opinion, but bigbulls pretty much covered it. Number 2 and 3 are my main reasons for shooting wraps. 3 years with wraps and only had 1 blazer come off the wrap. I shot a lime green wrap this year, but I will probably go back to the white becuase the blood is much easier to see on the white.


----------



## Caspr21

Barry Cole said:


> Any luck Scully? Wes I bet they'll have a pink wrap for ya!!!


Barry, are you gonna at least sight your bow in before Illinois this year, or am I gonna have to do it again right before you hunt???? ha


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*wraps*

The biggest concern I have regarding wraps is this:
Recently, arrow manufacturers have committed a lot of money and research in developing the new "front of center weight designed" arrows.
With wraps, you are putting adding weight to the very rear of the arrow. ?????????


----------



## Caspr21

Emerald Ghost said:


> The biggest concern I have regarding wraps is this:
> Recently, arrow manufacturers have committed a lot of money and research in developing the new "front of center weight designed" arrows.
> With wraps, you are putting adding weight to the very rear of the arrow. ?????????


 
good point


----------



## bigbulls

> The biggest concern I have regarding wraps is this:
> Recently, arrow manufacturers have committed a lot of money and research in developing the new "front of center weight designed" arrows.
> With wraps, you are putting adding weight to the very rear of the arrow. ?????????


If that's a concern you could either cut the wrap in half if you are shooting Blazer type vanes so that it only weighs 5 grains and you get 24 wraps for the price of 12 :thumbup:, or simply shoot a heavier broadhead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingfish53

Wes, last time I checked that deer doesn't care what color or if your arrow is wrapped!!! :001_tongue: I wouldn't waste my money on something that doesn't really matter. And regardless of who sights Barry's bow in, is he gonna stop texting long enough to stick ol mossy horns or get crapped on again! haha


----------



## Caspr21

Kingfish53 said:


> Wes, last time I checked that deer doesn't care what color or if your arrow is wrapped!!! :001_tongue: I wouldn't waste my money on something that doesn't really matter. And regardless of who sights Barry's bow in, is he gonna stop texting long enough to stick ol mossy horns or get crapped on again! haha


brad...........it actually could matter. It is a thing to set your arrows apart from others....................could help you determine what type of blood and easier arrow retrieval............which should be right up your alley:whistling:

And Barry is probably too busy texting right now to read this........lol


----------

